# Just got in



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Since we have been talking about hunting and posting pics and what not thought I would start a new topic. LOL

I just got in from a pretty good hunt even though I didn't even pull my bands. Just as the squirrels were coming out a young redtail came in to hunt the same area and the squirrels decided to lay low. I squeaked the back of my hand and he nearly took my hat off my head, great experience wish I could have got a pic but I was too busy ducking.  Since I enjoyed Phil's post and pics the other day thought I would do the same. 









How many nice dogwood forks do you see. LOL









Little buddy that hung out with me.









Obligatory slingshot pic.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

What a lovey place for a mid-day constitutional...I can almost smell the air..


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Beautiful place August!! It's so nice to be out in nature.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Took my rod and meant to make it down to the creek to see if the fish were biting, but didn't make it that far. LOL Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

There's always tomorrow...usually...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Peaceful!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

You just got in... and im away to bed  ...

Nice pics


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Good pics. Redtails are bad ass lol


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice hat!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Again, lovely terrain. Nice experience with the hawk ... I once did much the same with an owl ... thanks for bringing back that memory.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

As mentioned by others, beautiful terrain.

Although not quite the same as the jungles I have had to become accustomed to living in Thailand.

On rare occasions (mostly for the Trout fishing), I do miss the colder climates.

Cheers Allan


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Cool. Yall are making me want to get out there. I liked phils' post too. Thanks for posting August, that looks like a good time.


----------



## Roosika (Oct 13, 2013)

what bands are them mate?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Doubles with one 20/15 tbg and one 20/15 .030 latex. Can't tell that it does one extra thing for me but it does look cool.  LOL


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes you rapidly learn to duck fast when there is a redtail around - I used to fly one :naughty:


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice. had to look at that third pic three times before I realised the little fella was there. :imslow: . great camouflage.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Super pics its great to see members posting photos of were they get to hunt and practice I would love to have some were indoors to practice its getting cold now


----------

